# Lib Tech Skate Banana or Gnu Carbon Credit Series



## Snow_Ninja87 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys I need some advice. Im 5'3 145lbs. Im a beginner and Im starting to learn how to link turns. I wanna really get a nice board. Im lookin at Lib Tech Skate Banana 145 and Gnu Carbon Credit Series 147. Can somebody help me to pick one??Thank you guys.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

get the carbon credit, i'm not so sure if you're ready for the Skate Banana. The Carbon Credit will be a great board for you for about 2 years, and by that time you will want a new board anyways


----------



## Snow_Ninja87 (Feb 6, 2012)

and by the way which one is good for all mountain


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

probably the carbon credit. the Skate banana is full rocker so it's not very good at going fast, and it's built for park.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Both the Skate Banana and the GNU CC are very similar. Lib Tech & GNU boards are made at Mervin Manufacturing and share a number of things.

They are both true twins, have the same profile (BTX) and Magne-traction (MTX).
The Skate Banana has a sintered base while the CC's is extruded but that's about it.


----------



## Snowbeard (Mar 6, 2012)

What type of riding do you plan to do primarily? Are you open to suggestions for other boards? Also, what size are your feet?


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Work yourself up to a nice board or you'll find yourself not knowing what in the fuck to do with it


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Either one will be fine. I have a carbon credit which I can use for pretty much anything I can throw at it, the skate banana I think is probably similar, I've seen guys on with them doing the same stuff I'm doing.

Just a thought though, I think if you're going to do all mountain I'd go a little bigger even 150-154. I'm 150ish and ride a 153 and would still like a little more length when doing steeps.


----------



## Snow_Ninja87 (Feb 6, 2012)

Snowbeard said:


> What type of riding do you plan to do primarily? Are you open to suggestions for other boards? Also, what size are your feet?


Well right now I'm learning how to link turns you know basic stuff but I like going down slopes but I'm also interested in hitting the ramp or boxes and rails. Freeride and freestyle
I guess. But yeah my feet size is 7.5 - 8


----------



## Snow_Ninja87 (Feb 6, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Either one will be fine. I have a carbon credit which I can use for pretty much anything I can throw at it, the skate banana I think is probably similar, I've seen guys on with them doing the same stuff I'm doing.
> 
> Just a thought though, I think if you're going to do all mountain I'd go a little bigger even 150-154. I'm 150ish and ride a 153 and would still like a little more length when doing steeps.


I might go with carbon credit series I guess koz of its price. My plan is to sharpen my basic skills first. And when I'm intermediate I'm looking at gnu riders choice or lib tech trs. But I understand where u coming from with the 150. Koz right now my first board is 153 it's sims board got it for 100 bucks at craiglist. But I'm having a hard time turning on it. So I want to get my turning sharp and smooth first. Then ill move to bigger boards.thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Snow_Ninja87 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you guys for the advice. So gnu carbon credit is what Im getting.


----------

